# Oberon cover question--how easy is it to take out of the cover?



## MelindaW (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to the kindleboard.  I registered because I heard this is a good place to get answers to Kindle questions--and questions about Kindle accessories!  

I think the Oberon covers are beautiful, and I am very interested in buying one.  However, I only use my cover to cart my Kindle around.  I prefer to slip it out of the cover for reading and return it to the cover when I am done.  Would this be easy to do with the Oberon cover?  I keep hearing about how secure they are, and I'm wondering if I will find them too restrictive.  Also, would the Velcro or the straps work better for my purposes?  I'm not sure which would be easier for slipping the Kindle in and out.

I really appreciate any responses from people who have the Oberon covers.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi and welcome to KB!

I have the Velcro version of the Sky Dragon...while I don't take Jinx out of his cover to read, it's a snap to remove. *


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I find it easy enough to take my Kindle out of the cover. I have the Oberon Designs version with straps.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Very!


----------



## MelindaW (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, excellent!

Thank you so much for the quick responses.  That makes me feel pretty good about buying one--although no closer to deciding which design I want or whether I want Velcro or straps!  I'm leaning towards either Tree of Life or Avenue of Trees and am totally undecided re: Velcro or straps.  Of course, those are fun kinds of dilemmas!  

Apparently, coming here was dangerous to my wallet.  I have now been introduced to the skins, which I had no idea existed, and now I'd like to get one of those, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would think if you like reading your Kindle naked, you might want to have the Oberon with corners...

Accessories are good....accessories are good....accessories are good!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome! You'll fit right in here. I just got skins & Oberon cover with velcro. Love both. I always keep my Kindle in it's cover.
Toby


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 2 Oberon covers, 1 w/velcro and 1 w/corners.  I don't take mine out very often either, but find that it's very easy to get them in/out of either one.  The corners on mine are not tight at all and don't cause any buttons to be pushed down on their own.  I hope this helps and good luck deciding.  As you can see I had trouble, hence 2 covers!
Ruby


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Sky Dragon cover and love it. It was really easy to get into the cover. I do not use the elastic on the upper right hand cornor and my Kindle is still very secure. I can't tell you how easy it is to take it out because I have not taken it out. Why would I, it looks so pretty?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I have the Sky Dragon cover and love it. It was really easy to get into the cover. I do not use the elastic on the upper right hand cornor and my Kindle is still very secure. I can't tell you how easy it is to take it out because I have not taken it out. Why would I, it looks so pretty?


Ditto, except I have butterflies.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Its VERY easy to take out. It takes me seconds.

Hope that helps

Tracie


----------



## MelindaW (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for asking the question, MelindaW.  I was planning on ordering an Oberon with straps after the new year, and I hadn't even thought about how it would be to get the Kindle in and out!


----------

